# Fritz!Box DSL & Suse 9.0



## GFX-Händchen (16. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

habe mir das neue Fritz!Box DSL gekauft und bin unter Windows sehr zufrieden damit.
Nun habe ich probiert es unter Suse Linux 9.0 zu installieren, da es dafür auch gemacht ist, aber ich komm darüber einfach nicht ins Internet .  
Er sagt mir über Kinternet immer irgendwas von "searching PADO" und dann irgendwie dass ich die Einstellungen und die Anschlüsse überprüfen soll.
Ich weiss nun nicht weter , was könnte ich noch testen/überprüfen?
Angeschlossen ist es richtig (per USB, so stehts in der Anleitung) und konfiguriert sollte es auch richtig sein, da es ja erkannt wird.

Hoffe mir kann jemand schnell helfen !

PS: In der Anleitung steht, dass Suse 9.0 es per USB erkennt, dies ist ja auch der Fall, nur irgendwas stimmt halt nicht .


----------



## GFX-Händchen (17. Mai 2004)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen?! 

Evtl. ist es noch wichtig:
Unter Linux leuchtet an der Fritz!Box das USB-Lämpchen nicht, muss man USB irgendwie erst aktivieren?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (17. Mai 2004)

Habe mir jetzt einen extra Treiber dafür heruntergeladen und unter Linux entpackt, doch bei der Installation hab ich n Problem .

Schaut euch mal die TXT an, das ist das was in der Konsole kommt, wenn ich install ausführe.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht, was ich eingeben soll . Wäre also nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte indem er mir sagt was genau ich eingeben muss und für was das gut ist.
Danke!


----------



## GFX-Händchen (18. Mai 2004)

Kommando zurück!
Wie ich gestern Nacht noch herausgefunden habe gehört dieser Treiber nicht zu meiner Fritz!Box sondern zu einer SL.
Den Treiber könnt ihr also dafür vergessen.

Ich weiss trotzdem nicht, wie ich meine Fritz!Box jetzt unter Suse zum Laufen bekommen soll .


----------



## GFX-Händchen (19. Mai 2004)

Hat sich jetzt erledigt, da AVM so nett war und es mir erklärt hat!


----------



## BigTrouble (22. Mai 2004)

*fritzbox und dsl*

Also "GFX-Händchen"  dann sag uns Lesern mal die Lösung ...

Bin interessiert daran ...

Danke


----------



## GFX-Händchen (22. Mai 2004)

Das ganze kann über Yast2 eingerichtet werden.
Wieso soll ich ne Lösung posten wenn das Teil eh keiner hat?!
Du wirst es ja wohl kaum haben !
Zudem hat sich niemand für das Thema interessiert!


----------



## Cyberpunk119 (10. Dezember 2004)

Es wäre z.b. schön, wenn du mir ne lösung posten würdest! ich habe die fritz!box sl und bin linux-neuling, linux-dau! in anderen worten: "was will ka1.txt von mir?"


----------

